
Complex-Step Differentiation - aidanrocke
http://www.johnlapeyre.com/posts/complex-step-differentiation/
======
aidanrocke
This article uses a Julia implementation to explain how the complex-step
method allows us to easily compute derivatives of analytic functions up to
machine-precision.

Possibly the best short blog post on this subject on the internet.

